# Advice on thinner ring cigars



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

guys/gals - ever since having a LGC MDO #4 back in Europe early this year, i've been wondering about some of the other thinner ringed cigars out there. it's almost impossible to find ratings that are consistent on these, or any at all.

so, here's a list of some of the cigars i want to find more about.

*HdM Du Gourmet

*HdM Du Dauphin

*Monte Especial #2

*Parti Serie Du Connaisseur #s 1 and 2

*ERDM Grandes de Espana 

any personal thoughts on these any of you Habanos Vets might have, i'd appreciate.

well, that's all i've had time to research right now.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Sorry, not much help here but I had a Rafael Gonzalez Panetela Extra this weekend (gifted to me) that was pretty nice. :w


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Monte Especial #2 Outstanding the best you listed  Yoou will be happy


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

Strangely enough I sent a shopping list of cigars with my brother when he went to Spain and at the top of the list was Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales. 

What did he come back with? Rafael Gonzalez M. Panetelas!

I was therefore a little nervous when I had my first one this weekend, but what a joy these were. A 30 minute daytime smoke, peppery, bags of smoke, good even burn - an absolute delight. And at US$27 a box, I could smoke these all day long!

Can anyone tell me any more about these cigars - are they completely hand made or machine finished?

I would really recommend them.

Rodster


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> guys/gals - ever since having a LGC MDO #4 back in Europe early this year, i've been wondering about some of the other thinner ringed cigars out there. it's almost impossible to find ratings that are consistent on these, or any at all.
> 
> so, here's a list of some of the cigars i want to find more about.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with the LeHoyo series. The DuRoi is my fav, but they are all good. Full flavore and complex.
Monte Esp. #2 is very nice, the #1 is more mild. The Cohiba coronas especial is the best cigar in this size, but they are more expensive. 
Both of the Part. you mentioned are nice smokes. Strong, but not a lot of complexity. 
Never had the ERDM.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks guys.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

The Rodster said:


> Strangely enough I sent a shopping list of cigars with my brother when he went to Spain and at the top of the list was Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales.
> 
> What did he come back with? Rafael Gonzalez M. Panetelas!
> 
> ...


Just to get back to you Rodster,

Yeah, these were a complete surprise to me. Mild but with a nice balance, good burn, flavor profile, and a decent smoke that goes up to 30min. Guess I'll have to do some more research on it. I suspect it's machine bunched but hand finished.
In its past glory, the Rafael Gonzalez line was known for mild, sweet, very flavorful smokes. Unfortunately, most of what's been out in the past 10 years in that brand has sucked (IMHO), although a recent batch of their Corona Gorda size has been quite good as well.
Would love to hear other's opinions on this brand.
Oh, and BTW, my sincere gratitude to my gift giving benefactor for these Rafael Gonzalez.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Just to get back to you Rodster,
> 
> Yeah, these were a complete surprise to me. Mild but with a nice balance, good burn, flavor profile, and a decent smoke that goes up to 30min. Guess I'll have to do some more research on it. I suspect it's machine bunched but hand finished.
> In its past glory, the Rafael Gonzalez line was known for mild, sweet, very flavorful smokes. Unfortunately, most of what's been out in the past 10 years in that brand has sucked (IMHO), although a recent batch of their Corona Gorda size has been quite good as well.
> ...


I've never tried a Londsdale, but I have had some of the corona extra and really liked it a lot. They are on the milder side, but really have a unique flavor.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT - Interesting list of cigars, I was wondering how you came up with these.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bruce,
from research on sizes and very few reviews i have found.

i remember someone telling me i'd love the MC especials.
i got a Qaui d'orsay from poker in the palio group buy.
the 2 LGC MDO #4s i had in germany this year were excellent.
i saw someone say on an old post on a different forum that the ERDM i listed was their 3rd best cigar ever.
i've seen very few comments on the Parti serie du conn #s 1-3, but all have been very good.
i like some of the HDM flavors and feel that the Du Gourmet and Du Dauphin would be good deals.

i know there are more thinner ring gauge cigars out there, but i (so far) have yet to have a punch, and the few RyJ i've had i wasn't too fond of (and i don't know if they have those sizes)...

i'm looking for something that's not on a lot of everyones "favorites" lists right now, yet still be a very good smoke.

y'know, everyone loves their RASS, PSD4, JL #2 of robustos (and vr famosos, a hermoso 4). then there's the ever famous BBFs, VRUs, SC la punta, mc 2, diplo 2, etc. then all the pc and tpc sized cigars everyone raves about and has box upon box on hand (except me), like the boli pc, sc el principe, boli cj, mc 4, parti shorts and pcs...

i'm sure you get what i'm saying. just something different yet still a great cigar. and i have liked the few thinner ringed cigars i've had.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

the rapheal gonzolez panetella extra is a machine made / hand finished cigar, i believe it is also short filler. this is why they are so cheap, like the jose piedra,etc....but yes they are tastey.

the series ducon #1 ive had were excellent..... great draw for a thin cigar alot of strength but dont burn too hot/harsh even though there thin.

the monte esp. is a great cigar classic monte flavor.

also i would add to the list the cohiba lancero and trindad fundadore.

havent tried the others listed..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ilikecigars said:


> also i would add to the list the cohiba lancero and trindad fundadore.


thanks. the trini is on my list, but since everyone loves it, i'm sure it'll be worth it. it is tops on my list for our 4 man box splits that a few of us are doing right now....

the cohibas i don't think i'll bother with. so far, i have not been fond of the cohiba flavor (except the sig I), and i'm really not fond of their prices.

thanks again.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

IHT said:


> guys/gals - ever since having a LGC MDO #4 back in Europe early this year, i've been wondering about some of the other thinner ringed cigars out there. it's almost impossible to find ratings that are consistent on these, or any at all.
> 
> so, here's a list of some of the cigars i want to find more about.
> 
> ...


The Partagas and the Montys are fabulous cigars. :w

The others, I have not had enough to make a choice.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Advice Taken!*

alrighty, just snagged a box of Monte Especials #2 with a code of: FR NOSU (la corona factory oct 98)

can't wait to try them, i love the monte flavor and only have 1 MC #3 left (saving for my dads b-day, as it was the cigar i wanted to share with him).

thanks for all the recommendations. i decided to go with the montes for a few reasons
*box code - i've read on other forums that people who have had cigars with this identical box code (but different brands) have been excellent cigars.
*brand - i just got a cab of HdMs in, so i wanted a few different brands to choose from (and i love partagas and have plenty of those on hand as well).
*eh, i just wanted them. :fu

i'll probably snag some parti serie du conn's next (or a cab of boli pcs).


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

IMHO the best one on your list is the ERDM GdE. This is an often overlooked cigar, and vastly underated. 
It posesses excellent flavors and complexities albeit in between mild to medium in strength.
This is a perfect daytime cigar!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have heard that from a few people now. someone posted a review of one last week on another site... and someone a looong time ago said that it was the 3rd best cigar they've ever had....

i'm all about a mild/med great flavored smoke. i don't like having to sit down for a while after i'm done.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bruce said:


> IMHO the best one on your list is the ERDM GdE. This is an often overlooked cigar, and vastly underated.
> It posesses excellent flavors and complexities albeit in between mild to medium in strength.
> This is a perfect daytime cigar!


I agree completely! This is the only ERDM I have smoked quite a few of and definitely the reason I was trying to trade for other sizes in this brand. Tremendous cigar!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Monte Especials #2 are excellent cigars, great choice, and better advice given by the previous posters.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Stay away from the Hoyo's, all the rest are winners!

Partagas SdC 1 is my favorite on your list.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

You know that a cigar oriented thread started by IHT must be old... :r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> guys/gals - ever since having a LGC MDO #4 back in Europe early this year, i've been wondering about some of the other thinner ringed cigars out there. it's almost impossible to find ratings that are consistent on these, or any at all.
> 
> so, here's a list of some of the cigars i want to find more about.
> 
> ...


I love both of these. I'd also add the Party Charlotte if you can find it, as it is quite mindblowing.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Very cool thread; glad it got bumped!

Now I'm on the look out for the ERDM GdE; don't believe I've had that vitola. Can anyone vouch for recent production?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Very cool thread; glad it got bumped!
> 
> Now I'm on the look out for the ERDM GdE; don't believe I've had that vitola. Can anyone vouch for recent production?


I heard these were discontinued in 2002, haven't seen any recent box codes either, which may confirm this, so I don't think there will be many comments on recent production...However, there were no new LGC MdO's for a while and now they turned up again.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> I heard these were discontinued in 2002, haven't seen any recent box codes either, which may confirm this, so I don't think there will be many comments on recent production...However, there were no new LGC MdO's for a while and now they turned up again.


Rumor I heard is that they only roll the LGC marca as needed since it doesn't sell as well. Thus the last batch they made was 02, and now that those are becoming more depleted they rolled some more. This makes sense, but the amount of truth in it is unknown to me. Perhaps someone closer to the inner sanctums of the HSA world know a bit more.


----------

